

Node.js new feature: Joyent owns it - guelo
https://img.skitch.com/20110505-t9yhnmpu1isrnqf36fckd3aqya.png
Source: http://www.slideshare.net/KyleDrake/fast-concurrent-ruby-web-applications-with-em-and-emsynchrony<p>via: http://twitter.com/#!/drnic/status/65990672678797313
======
macmac
This is apparently from the Joent trademark policy and only applies to the
"node.js" trademark. [http://www.joyent.com/about/policies/node-js-project-
tradema...](http://www.joyent.com/about/policies/node-js-project-trademark-
policy/)

------
guelo
Source: [http://www.slideshare.net/KyleDrake/fast-concurrent-ruby-
web...](http://www.slideshare.net/KyleDrake/fast-concurrent-ruby-web-
applications-with-em-and-emsynchrony)

via: <http://twitter.com/#!/drnic/status/65990672678797313>

------
macmac
What is the source? The license appears sane:
<https://github.com/joyent/node/blob/master/LICENSE>

